# ibs i want to suicide? is it true?



## Ans Rocky (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

friend,i am new here and wants to share my story with you because i am very disappointed by my disease....when i came to know that there is a community of ibs then i think that this community will help me.....i am only 15 years old....

Initially i have diarrhea and constipation but after few months(means now) i have semi-solid stool sometimes it is black or dark brown...with undigested food i am taking capsules of omeprazole or es omeprazole and for intestines tablets of colofac i have already used multivitamins and injections of vitamin d but i am not going to be a healthy person i am also taking counseling sessions from my psychologist....i am not been satisfied by her.......i have a conflict environment in house.....and also have some study problems....and my personal problems are also well.....i have already taking paroxetine,fluoxetine,and escitaloplasm tablets and for sleep alprazolam tablets 0.25mg my stool....my anal region is also not in better condition what is it solution?

please help me


----------



## sarahekvs (Aug 25, 2013)

Dear Ans Rocky,

I'm new here, just joined today and saw your post, as I was getting ready to post my "story" but saw there were no visible responses to your question of whether or not you should commit suicide.

Well, no I don't think you should commit suicide. You may ask, "Why not?"

The reason is because 1.) There are new treatments for IBS, as well as your anxiety disorders, being discovered every day. 2.) A different psychologist might be better able to help you. Perhaps you can get an appointment with someone else?

Please don't give up hope for a cure for your anxiety, household conflict and digestive problems.

I have anxiety disorder and IBS problems, too. I'm 50 years old and have had anxiety disorder (with Panic Attacks) since age 5. Also, I've had IBS and digestive problems since age 11. (Yes, there was much conflict in my house, too, when I growing up. But things got a lot better when I was 16 years old. My parents went to see a psychologist and it helped them calm their anger towards each other and all of us children.)

Since I'm new here, I don't know too much about the website and am hoping to find some help by reading posts from other people having these troubles.

Bless your heart...I hope this website helps you (and me : )

Love to you, Sarah


----------

